# Casting Tournament April 18-19 Fort Monroe VA



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

CASTING TOURNAMENT - FORT MONROE VA, April 18-19 2015

Calling all you big hitting drum fishermen and distance casters. The CSCA is putting the show on the road and will hold the April 2015 casting tournament at Fort Monroe VA on the 18-19. We will have the court setup around 9:00 both days. THERE WILL BE AN 8OZ CLASS for this tournament, so drum fishermen "COME ON DOWN". Let's see who the real heavy hitters are. That being said, this is an open tournament and all casters are invited. I promise you will learn something and improve your cast.

Tommy


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

any more info on event?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Where - 367 Fenwick Rd, Fort Monroe, VA 23651. Court to be adjacent to the airstrip.

When - April 18-19 2015. Casting starts around 0900 each day.

Cost - Cost to Join the CSCA for 2015 is 20.00. As a member you cast for 10.00 per day for all tournaments in 2015. If you choose not to join, you may cast as a day caster for 20.00 per day.

Rules - CSCA rules apply http://www.carolinasurfcasters.com/tournamentrules.htm . 
In addition to the normal 100g, 125g, 150g, and 175g sinkers we are adding an 8oz "heaver" category with the following restrictions;
1 - Either a "Hatteras" style beach cast or a lay back style groundcast with 220 degrees or less of rod travel relative to target. No pendulum or full tournament groundcasting for this category.
2 - High Reel only.
3 - 6500/Daiwa 20 size or larger reel with .35mm (15lb test, most manufacturers) minimum line diameter running line and .75mm (60 lb test, most manufacturers) shock leader. Must be high vis monofilament line and shockleader. 

There are some restrictions we must follow to meet Fort Monroe terms such as parking etc.

Tommy


----------



## GoWolfpack (Jun 10, 2011)

Any chance you might be around to hand out some quick tips beforehand so maybe inexperienced folks don't embarrass themselves Tommy?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

I will be there for sure. I'll be busy before the tournament though setting up the court and getting things ready to go. The best way to get help is to come on out and cast. This is a tournament for ALL SKILL LEVELS. Bring your rod and reel join up and I'll give you help and tips throughout the casting. Lots of other guys there that can help too.

Tommy


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

mono only?
no braid?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

fish bucket said:


> mono only?
> no braid?


Correct.

Tommy


----------



## GoWolfpack (Jun 10, 2011)

Well, I ordered a new Akios reel from CCP yesterday, so if I get time to mount it and test it some before then maybe I'll be able to join.


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

GoWolfpack said:


> Well, I ordered a new Akios reel from CCP yesterday, so if I get time to mount it and test it some before then maybe I'll be able to join.


If you have any other reel, I wouldn't let the arrival of a new one stop you from attending. I don't recall the outfit I used when I first stepped up to the line (too many years ago now), but it wasn't a pretty one. Everyone out there supported me, and I learned enough to keep at it.


----------



## RocknReds (Jun 13, 2010)

Looks to be a must attend event.


----------



## jcallaham (Jan 1, 2009)

RocknReds said:


> Looks to be a must attend event.



If it wasn't so far away


----------

